# Stolen idea



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Felloew woodworkers,
I was looking at my jgs and fixutres book and came across a streightedge jig.
I have a few clamps. But they cost money, and not having anything to do. I made a prototype clamp. Used Popular and bought a bolt,two insert nuts and two insets. Made the clamp. It works and cost less then $10.00 USD to make. It will hold thirty inchs and down to four inchs.
If there are anymore, woodworkers, that would like to spend less money on clamps, this is the way to go.
Bud


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Bud,

That looks very much like a Rockler clamp I have, except I pull a lever instead of twist a knob!

Cool looking clamp! Simple and functional!

One question though... 
I can't figure, for the life of me, how you can squeeze a 30" piece of wood down to 4"!!    Did you BOIL it first to get it super soft?!  

Looks great! Thank you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good ! Couple small ones like that would be great for boxes!

Corey


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Joe Lyddon,
Look at the jpg that is laying on floor, the last one, see the black knob in the slot?
Here is operation lossen the tightening adjustment (countertclockwise), insert the item to be clamped. With the adjustment knob (the one in the slot), move to clamp item. To clamp it turn the tighting adjustment knob (clockwise) which will tighten the clamp. 
Bud


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you Geezer...

I was just kidding with you...  

Nice clamp!


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn, you got to stop foolin with us olden geezers, I went back and read your post and it sure was a joke, I read that you did not see how it was adjusted.... I don't read the manual that comes withen the tools, I get either. When it will not work to my satenfacton, I will look at the manual and fins that they are mostli in spanish. Don't use speelcecker, so therin might be some misspelled words............Thats a joke son,
Bud


----------



## NDVOOS (Aug 14, 2005)

*Stolen Idea - upgrade*

Trap / Joe -

Hi - I am new to this forum - my first "active" posting so to speak.

I have a dying urge to do woodworking - after 20+years moving with the Army, I am now retired and "have the tools" which have been collecting dust during our travels. 

I saw you clamp jig - and thought I would just add - have you considered using a T-track in the middle of the long section - versus the slot? 

I am sort of a cheap guy - especially now that my income is half of what it was and most places want $15 and up a pair for those pipe clamp end fixutres. And when cruise the Internet and see the Norm Abrams and Dave Thiels saying you gotta have 50 thousand of this clamp and that clamp, well, THEY maybe can - but I don't have the money for that!

I think the T- track would let you get a better "grip" and let you apply more pressure to the piece. Also, have you considered making the piece from MDF or even some of that PVC board? 

I just got back from the "L" and "HD" stores - my normal venue after church on Sunday - and saw they had 1 1/2" square aluminum tube - about $3 for a 4' length, and thought why not use these as a base for a clamping system instead of wood? 

So I am going to "steal" your "Stolen" idea - I'll try and post a picture when I get one or two completed - so thanks for the idea!

Noel


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noel, 
*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*

Y'all...

Yes, I think T track would work...
Every once in awhile, Rockler has a Sale on these items... when they do, it's a good time to stock up on them... like 50+% OFF!
T Track & Hold downs...
www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5739&sid=AFF17

4' T Track Kit...
www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5209&sid=AFF17

I also think I'd have the tendancy to use oak or maple too... would be a lot stronger.

But, HEY... when you want / need something, you do what you can with what you have...

You will see more shop made clamps here...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html

Nice looking clamp!! :sold:


----------

